# it IS possible to mummify yourself!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....so just in case you were spending your days and nights trying to find out if it is indeed possible...the answer is YES..yes you can mummify yourself! Read on..and enjoy. :smileton:

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/06/it-is-possible-to-mummify-yourself/


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I've heard of this, but not modernly. like most places suicide is currently illegal in Japan and that's what is required to mummify a body in this way.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Okay, that was interesting. Takes quite a bit of dedication to work on killing yourself over a period 8 years...wow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember seeing something on TV about this several years ago. Pretty bizarre practice.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Woe!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I had to read that twice. Woah is right.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually "whoa" is right:googly:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, see... in Texas we kinda drawl everything out. Wooooo--ahhhhhh. Whoa becomes two syllables, and actually changes spelling.

It was worth a shot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that's what marriage is for..after 18 years, I'm just a dried out husk of my former self...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Well, see... in Texas we kinda drawl everything out. Wooooo--ahhhhhh. Whoa becomes two syllables, and actually changes spelling.
> 
> It was worth a shot.


yeah, you Texans are famous for that style of edjamacation.


----------

